# What size crate for 2 cockapoos?



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Help - now have to order a bigger crate to accommodate my 2 girls. Currently have a 30" one for Poppy, but will us this in the car and get a bigger one for them to sleep in. Do I go for 36, 42 or 48 inch?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

o think he had a 36" for just gypsy and Inca bit i know we got a bigger one of a friend but i cant re3member if we got it befor or after we got Echo. maybe go for one recomended for a collie.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

If you do get a bigger one I would recommend the same place that JD's recommend, it's a good crate and good price


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

This is the site curt3007 is referring too.

http://www.doghealth.co.uk/

We have the large car crate in the car its 36" by 36" http://www.doghealth.co.uk/collections/crates-carriers/products/large-car-cage
and with the divider in they can fit in one side which is about the same dimension of the 36" crate. If we had this one in the house I would use it without the divider. In a standard shaped crate I would go for the 42" for comfort.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes - I'd say go for the 42" for comfort too x

Stephen x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

We got a 42 and its great plenty of room for growth..Michael


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Hi. 

Sorry to crash your thread but wanted to ask a related question. We already have one dog (little Jack Russell Terrier) who is used a crate and we plan to also crate our new poo pup.

We intend to have them in separate crates (next to each other) until they are fully used to one another but ultimately want to have them in the same crate. However, have been advised never to put two dogs in one crate!

From this thread, this appears not to be true. Do you think we can use the one crate in time? Plan to buy a 41" MTM as they are great crates.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

You are not crashing the thread , this is what happens the treads just expand.
If you go to dog events you will see multiples of dog in backs of cars and vans all seemingly getting on.
Just be patient when you introduce them and it should be OK.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

gemma27 said:


> Hi.
> Sorry to crash your thread but wanted to ask a related question. We already have one dog (little Jack Russell Terrier) who is used a crate and we plan to also crate our new poo pup.
> We intend to have them in separate crates (next to each other) until they are fully used to one another but ultimately want to have them in the same crate. However, have been advised never to put two dogs in one crate!
> From this thread, this appears not to be true. Do you think we can use the one crate in time? Plan to buy a 41" MTM as they are great crates.


Personally we would suggest for sleeping purposes then a crate each would be our suggestion - though it is down to the individual.

As for putting them together during the daytime for any reason (again part of the suggested crate training routine for early puppy ownership) we would happily say that both in the same crate would be fine.

All our indoor dogs sleep in their own crate - but often Yum-Yum shares Ziggy's palacial 42" crate during the day if we have to go out.

............you will find out very quickly if there are likely to be any issue as they will fight / warn each other .......but then again it takes time and patience to help your dogs bond and normally once everyone knows the rules it can be peace and harmony all round.

Stephen xx

Stephen xx


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

They will be crated during the day while we are at work so until they comfortable with each other we thought we would keep them separate. At night pup will sleep in her crate but Jess has her crate open at night so is free to use it or elsewhere. 

Jess has been our first experience with a crate, never used them for previous dogs and so have no experience of multiple crated one. 

We would prefer to only have one large crate longterm but will have to see how it goes. Will be no doubt asking lots of questions of you all.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

with gypsy and Inca they were together early on, with Echo and Delta because the other were older when each of them come along we kept them sepperet for a bit till they could go all night without a pee and also so they were a little bigger and the older ones had accepted them into the pack. 

i know hae three in the crate and one at the side of the crate as Gypsy just makes a fuss if the other lie on her.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks all - will go for a 42" one, but wanted a divider. Dogs health don't do one, so on the hunt now. If you know of any, please post. Thanks x


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

The best crates we have come across is by MTM. they do a 41" with a divider. They are nit cheap but brilliantly made and hand finished so no possibility of anything catching your pup. 

http://www.foldflatdogcrates.co.uk/crates.php

This is the makers website but just google MTM crates for outlets locally.


----------

